# upbeat/downbeat = άρση/θέση



## Palavra (Apr 17, 2015)

Γεια σας! Σας έλειψα; :cheek:

Σας έχω άλλη μια μουσική απορία. Στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω συναντώ συχνά τους όρους του τίτλου. Πρόκειται αντίστοιχα για την άτονη και την τονισμένη συλλαβή ενός μουσικού μέτρου και οι ελληνικοί όροι που έχω βρει είναι αυτοί που σημειώνω στον τίτλο. Ωστόσο, έχω τη συνήθη απορία, δηλαδή αν το «άρση» και «θέση» είναι διαδεδομένα ή αν μυρίζουν μούχλα. Να σημειώσω ότι έχω βρει και τους δύο όρους πολλές φορές σε διαφορετικά συμφραζόμενα, οπότε δεν δίνω εδώ συγκείμενο γιατί δεν ψάχνω να βρω πώς να ξεπεράσω ένα συγκεκριμένο σκόπελο αλλά την παγιωμένη ορολογία των δύο αυτών όρων. 

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ... αλλά την παγιωμένη ορολογία των δύο αυτών όρων.



downbeat = θέση
upbeat = άρση

π.χ.

*Άρση*
Ασθενής τόνος ενός μέτρου, δηλαδή ο δεύτερος σε ένα δυαδικό ρυθμό, ο τρίτος (ή και ο δεύτερος) σε έναν τριαδικό ρυθμό και ο τέταρτος (ή ο δεύτερος) σε έναν τετραδικό. Ο όρος προέρχεται από τη συνήθεια να σημαδεύονται οι χρόνοι με μια κίνηση του χεριού ή της μπαγκέτας, με μια κατιούσα κίνηση, δηλαδή το «κράτημα», για τους ισχυρούς χρόνους και ανιούσα, δηλαδή «άρση» για τους ασθενείς. Ο όρος _άρση_ χρησιμοποιείται επίσης για να δείχνει μια μελωδική γραμμή που αρχίζει με έναν ή περισσότερους ήχους πριν από τον ισχυρό τόνο.

Βιβλιογραφία: Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Παγκόσμιας Μουσικής, εκδ. Αλκυών

Πέρα από τα βιβλία και τη θεωρία, και στην πράξη ψωμοτύρι από παλιά. 
Και σήμερα, όπως μου επιβεβαίωσε ο γιος μου ότι τα λένε πάντοτε στο Μουσικό Σχολείο.

Get that beat - Sharp Ties






Daddy says, lift your knees
and get the heat of the rhythm and beat


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2015)

Τελευταία φορά που το είδα γραμμένο ήταν σε ... ένα φόρουμ  [ωχ, πάλι τα ίδια;] που λέγεται :twit: [άντε πες το] Λεξιλογία 



Simplizissimus said:


> Ένα χαριτωμένο παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό έτσι πρόχειρα είναι από τη νεότερη μουσικοποιητική παραγωγή, όχι στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα αλλά στην αγγλική: στο πασίγνωστο και αγαπημένο Σάουντ οβ σάιλενς των Σάιμον και Γκαρφάνκελ. Εκεί το μέτρο απαιτεί να τονίζονται οι λέξεις στο πρώτο μέρος (*θέση*) του ποδός, αλλά ο δημιουργός του διάλεξε σε πολλά σημεία λέξεις που τονίζονται ανάποδα, κι έτσι το τραγούδι είναι γεμάτο παρατονισμένες λέξεις, με αποκορύφωμα το ανεπανάληπτα παρατονισμένο δίστιχο
> πιπλ τόκιν γουιδαούτ σπικίνγκ
> πιπλ χίαριν γουιδαούτ λισενίνγκ​
> Αυτό ανεβάζει ένα χαμόγελο στα χείλη όποιου τ’ ακούει και σκέφτεται την αγγλική ορθοφωνία, αλλά σε τίποτα δεν μειώνει το τραγούδι, το μήνυμά του και τη σημασία του.



Η υπογράμμιση δική μου.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 18, 2015)

daeman said:


> Πέρα από τα βιβλία και τη θεωρία, και στην πράξη ψωμοτύρι από παλιά.


+1 δαγκωτό




daeman said:


> Get that beat - Sharp Ties








The English Beat - Mirror In The Bathroom (Official Music Video)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------

